
Show HN: Eirify - eljbutler
https://eirify.com/
======
eljbutler
Would love to know what you think!?

~~~
tobr
Quick first impression: I have no idea what I'm looking at.

> If it's custom Audio, Video, Design, Data, or Code, it's on Eirify.

I don't know what "custom Audio" is. Hi-fi equipment? Also, that's a long list
of very different things.

> We believe in People. We believe in Creativity. We believe in People's
> Creations.

OK. I don't know what that's supposed to mean. For some reason it gives me the
impression that you are teaching people creative subjects.

Then there's a bunch of random keywords and generic images with prices
attached, none of which helps me figure out what I'm looking at or what Eirify
is.

I try clicking on "Music" and I get an empty page.

\---

So beyond the first impression, I understand you're selling all kinds of
digital files. I think you need to state that somewhere, because it is not
clear at all. Who is selling? Why should I use Eirify to get stock images?

I don't know what your business strategy is, but I'm not sure it's a good idea
to try to sell ambient music, C# code, Google slides templates in the same
place.

